# Velodyne ULD 15 problem troubleshoot need suggestions



## lance328 (Jul 26, 2014)

My old ULD 15 I am just about the refoam the border today and I decide to play a song and hope to hear that it works other then refoam. I decide before starting to refoam I play a song with the cabinet upside down, I start a song and it slowly starts going fine and a few seconds later the speaker erupts going up and down full motion basically uncontrollable. I unplug it. Even with the volume down to nothing? Could this happen because the foam is basically degraded completely or do I have now other issues? Should I go to the trouble to refoam the speaker and test? Suggestions please...thanks, Lance

I can add details if requested...

I must admit I have accidently reversed the speaker wires recently and heard the noise and unplugged immediately..

First post, I hope I am not out of line? Move it if needed.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Sounds like your issues may be from the amp side not the subwoofer it self. First try to turn down the sub gain on the receiver to around mid level and turn down the gain on the amp and see if it still does it. Also make sure the crossover is set between 80 - 100 hz also check to make sure the rca's are plugged into the correct input on the sub and output on the receiver. You could also try to plug it into the L and R instead of LFE input on the sub


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Without the resistance of the surround the servo cannot control the driver. Probably will be fine with a new surround.


----------

